# Baby got some kind of bites..



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Just saw that my Baby had two of these bites on his neck, from flies or something from the morning walk around 08:00 this morning..

But are they too red? Or do they look normal? 











LOVE from mummy DQ and Baby the Beast :daisy:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They look so sore,have you any cream you could put on


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd try some topical Benedryl cream. They look really nasty, so red.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes they are SO red hihi, but it*s internal, if that makes any sence..like, the blood red color is under the skin  Luckily !  

I*ll put some cream on just in case..but I don*t think he has noticed it hihi  

Thanks everyone, sending lots of love from Norway, out to all of you


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no! Poor baby! Is he itching them??? We took Mojo and Mimi for a bike ride in their baskets on Monday night and I came home from work yesterday to see her itching like a mad woman! She even ripped some of her ear fringe off! I gave her some benadryl liquid (kids) to help relieve the itch. I can't see her skin bc her fur is so thick and black. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If these red marks don't go away very soon, I'd let a vet look at them. He had a pretty bad reaction to whatever bit him, and maybe the vet can recognize the bites. (I wonder if a little snake bit him---it looks just like 2 fang marks???) My roommate just saw this, and immediately wondered that. If the snake was non poisonous it just may leave those marks?


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh poor baby, they do look very red. Are they any better yet?


----------



## NHchi (May 4, 2014)

This looks similar to bites my Velcro had a few weeks ago but his were in the groin area and didn't seem to bother him. I was worried that it was a tick bite because I caught a moving tick on him but it was not imbedded and in a totally different area. Showed it at the Vets and the tech thought it was a black fly bite. Went away on its own. He is on topical
flea /tick etc. 
What happened with your bites?


----------

